# المصعد الالكتروني يعمل بنظام plc مشروع تخرجي



## بن حرد (20 يناير 2009)

:3:هذا المشروع تم العمل فية لمدة ثمانية اشهر :63:
:3:انتظروا الصور للمشروع وكيفية العمل:85:
:10:والمكونات:10:​


----------



## gamalgold (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي تفضلكم


----------



## harby25 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مالذي تم استفادته لنا هل ان نري المشروع ام هل سوف يتم شرحه لنا وشكرا


----------



## mahad-mansour (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## فيصل 9 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه ننتظرك


----------



## Emad Hamati (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## salemsaad (7 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## حادي العيس (9 فبراير 2010)

بالتوفيق.................. ولكن اين الشرح واين المخططات???????????


----------



## ادور (12 فبراير 2010)

لك كل التقدم والنجاح والي الامام


----------



## رشا جادالله (14 فبراير 2010)

:63::63:


بن حرد قال:


> :3:هذا المشروع تم العمل فية لمدة ثمانية اشهر :63:
> 
> :3:انتظروا الصور للمشروع وكيفية العمل:85:
> 
> :10:والمكونات:10:​


----------



## en.tarik (7 أبريل 2010)

:15::5:مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور شي جميل


----------



## engmans011 (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الخطيب بديوى (26 مايو 2010)

اين الموضوع


----------



## رزق نصر (26 مايو 2010)

فى انتظار ارسال هذا العمل


----------



## محمدحسكل (26 مايو 2010)

اذا ممكن تعرض اجزاء المشروع مع داراته وملف الكتروني عنه


----------



## freekeim (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*بالتوفيق.................. ولكن اين الشرح واين المخططات???????????*


----------



## تركي محمد جيلان (22 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم . لو تكرمت لو ممكن ترسلنا تصميم المصعد على برنامج ( LOGO software )


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (24 ديسمبر 2012)

تركي محمد جيلان قال:


> السلام عليكم . لو تكرمت لو ممكن ترسلنا تصميم المصعد على برنامج ( LOGO software )



.. وعليكم السلام و الرحمة ., 
اهلا أخي تركي , 
يبدو انه من خلال طلبك و طريقة كتابتك أن تخصصك كهرباء و ليس إلكترونيات ؟
عموما أهلا بك .
و ننتظر الرد من صاحب الموضوع وسوف


----------



## shawgey (25 ديسمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق....صعودا الي الاعلي يابطل


----------



## eng.mohmedsalah10 (2 يناير 2013)

بن حرد قال:


> :3:هذا المشروع تم العمل فية لمدة ثمانية اشهر :63:
> :3:انتظروا الصور للمشروع وكيفية العمل:85:
> :10:والمكونات:10:​


الله يوفقك
بس فين ؟!


----------



## anas-taleb (7 يناير 2013)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------

